# Bachmann Connie axle Gear



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Its not news to us Connie owners that the axle gears on these split. Few years ago I replaced the stock one with one from NWSL, more robust. Last week took it down and the same all over again. Bachmann has a replacement axle with a brass gear that is pressed on. I lubed it up real good in hopes the other plastic gears don't get eaten up by the brass one. While I was at it I replaced the batteries with new. Enjoy.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you using the chuff contacts, or is the chuff voltage sensing?

I thought the 2 different axles that exist had different ends, I see the "D" end on your new axle.

Maybe I am thinking of people trying to put that axle in a BH or the American.

Greg


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Using the chuff contacts on the 4th axle. According to Bachmann, while all three locomotives use the same gear, the 4-4-0 and 2-6-0 share the same axle which is different from the 2-8-0. The wheel is on the larger diameter and the counter weight the outer smaller. The counter weights being separate from the wheels give it a special charm.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I think someone recently tried to fit the entire axle to a Bug Mauler (Big Hauler), no go.

Yes, really a nice looking loco, external frame, right?

Greg


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Found this. Vapeur_en.htm. scroll down just a little bit, WP & YR Steam Locomotives of Today, and there is an explanation of the outside frame loco.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool, have ridden on the Georgetown Loop RY... Spent a lot of time up close and personal to the shay in the yard.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> really a nice looking loco, external frame, right?


I just had my hands on one, made to look like a 0-8-0T, and I had to fix various things, so I have copious photos. This is the 4th (back) axle with the chuff trigger. You can clearly see the bearings on the outside.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, sounds like an interesting project, please show us more.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> Pete, sounds like an interesting project, please show us more.


Nick, I posted it all on LSC. Not much interest in strange beasts around here.
Another Strange Beast - Hammond Lumber #17 0-8-0T


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, very interesting and unique loco, nice build. All that weight over the drivers, I bet it was a beast. Fortunate Bachmann still had the major parts you needed.
Speaking about parts: I'm not about to loose another tank cover.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Here she is, all fixed and struttin'. After about an hour running it only took the battery 15 minutes to fully charge, so there was plenty left.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I had replaced my plastic gear set with the one you showed having metal gear but I got mine from Bachman while they where still available. Later RJD


----------

